# Little Shop Of Horrors Dentist Mask And Gas



## jamie4711

Hey There ive been asked to build the legendary Dentist gas mask and hand canister.

i want to go with the Bubble concept just wondering how id go about it? where to get the bubble? fogging up?

any help would be really appreciated

Jamie


----------



## Van

I've been around this block several times. I just did a quick check because I thought there was a thread on this subjecy already but I can't seem to find it. I would find myself a store that specializes in CCTV security systems. then ask them for a suspended ceiling security camera bubble. they are about 15.25 Inches in diameter. You'll need to buy two. Get some Acrylic glue and glue e'm together. Some Ethafoam pipe insulation will be wonderful for covering the seam with. The really important thing to do is to drill several holes in front of the mouth/nose area, Now the second part can be easy or complicated. Get a 12v 'muffin fan' like you might have for a computer, either mount it to the back of the helmet <bubble> or mount it in a box in a backpack. If you mount it to the bubble all you need to do is hide 12v's worth of batteries somewhere and finishdressing the helmet. If you mount it in a box in a backpack then you are going to need to plumb the fresh air generated by the fan up to the helmet via some type of large hose. 

I hope that helps some. Oh If you can't find the security globes you might try some cheap caterers acrylic salad bowls. Oh, and the globes aren't really that expensive. I recently bought a coule here for around $15 each. 'Course being in the UK your guess is better than mine. 

Hope that helps some !


----------



## jamie4711

Thanks for your help!!! Regarding the muffin fan.... Would a normal travel/ battery operated one work as my electrician skills are bill haha


----------



## DMXpro

Loved doing LSOH! Have fun!


----------



## Van

jamie4711 said:


> Thanks for your help!!! Regarding the muffin fan.... Would a normal travel/ battery operated one work as my electrician skills are bill haha



Well, the nice thing about a computer type muffin fan is they typically move a lot of air and are very quite and they run on anywhere from 5 - 12v. If you used a 9v battery buy a 9v battery clip from Radio shack and attach the red wire to one side of a switch tie the black wire straight to the fan and then attach another wire from the switch to the red wire on the fan, Boom you've just made a fan with an inline switch. really easy and anybody with some soldering skills should be able to do it. If you really wanted to get fancy you could use a 12v gel cell battery like they use in Burgular alarms as a back-up power source. That will provide more power to the fan and therefore better air flow.


----------



## ravenfan91

When I did a production of LSOH a few years ago, we got an acrylic globe (can't remember where though) and cut out a hole in it for the actor's head. This was then attached to a harness the was hidden under the costume. We drilled a few holes in the top and at the back of the neck to allow the actor to breathe. The condensation from his breath provided the fogging effect on the globe.


----------



## JohnD

How about these from 1000bulbs:
Clear Street Light Globes, Neckless Opening | 1000Bulbs.com
Of course, you will have to enlarge the opening.


----------



## gafftaper

Sorry I'm a little late to this. Going back a few years, if I remember right the version we used was built off of a face shield. Add a bunch of cool looking fabric around the sides and hoses coming off the back. The advantage of this approach being that the actor isn't actually in a bubble for both safety and acoustics. The end result looked more like a high tech bee keepers hood. Then there was a backpack with upside down two liter bottles and hoses in between. There were a few battery powered lights inside the hood to light up the actor's face. And a few blinking lights on the backpack like a control panel.

The dentist's chair was a heavily modified old wooden office chair designed to make it look extra freaky. It too had lights and odd looking gadget's attached to it. I went to my dentist and talked him into letting me borrow some big scary looking tools for the show in exchange for free advertising in the program.


----------



## rcurry

This is the one I built. Globe is from 1000 bulbs, dremmeled out. muffin fan in the front run by 9volt battery. I also rubbed liquid hand soap inside the globe to prevent fogging.


----------



## gafftaper

Nice work. That's really slick!


----------



## laurlaur121

rcurry said:


> View attachment 8059
> This is the one I built. Globe is from 1000 bulbs, dremmeled out. muffin fan in the front run by 9volt battery. I also rubbed liquid hand soap inside the globe to prevent fogging.



I am also building the gas mask. I love your design, and it is very similar to the idea that I am going with. I was wondering what size globe you ended up buying? I don't want it to be huge, but I don't want to actually suffocate the actor either. 

Also, to others who have built this, does the fan seem necesarry or is the bubble big enough to provide some circulation? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Van

laurlaur121 said:


> I am also building the gas mask. I love your design, and it is very similar to the idea that I am going with. I was wondering what size globe you ended up buying? I don't want it to be huge, but I don't want to actually suffocate the actor either.
> 
> Also, to others who have built this, does the fan seem necesarry or is the bubble big enough to provide some circulation? Thanks so much!!



You really need the fan! it's not even so much about getting oxygen to the actor, it about keeping the inside of the globe from fogging up.


----------



## rcurry

The fan is necessary. It does help the actor to get some air. I used a 16 inch globe. I used liquid soap rubbed inside the globe to reduce fogging. The base is a 12 inch sonotube cut to fit the shoulders. The gas canisters are 4 inch cardboard tubes with plastic Christmas ornament globes glued to each end.


----------



## laurlaur121

Thanks so much to all! My globe should be arriving in a day or 2, then it is time to really get going. So far I have 2 metal canisters mounted on a small PVC frame that will have a few straps sewn on to it. My biggest issue is now taht the middle school double casted the show, and there is a foot difference in the 2 kids heights. haha


----------



## DGnetiks

rcurry said:


> View attachment 8059
> This is the one I built. Globe is from 1000 bulbs, dremmeled out. muffin fan in the front run by 9volt battery. I also rubbed liquid hand soap inside the globe to prevent fogging.



Is it available for rent or purchase??? Doing Little Shop in Birmingham, MI!! Love this show!


----------



## rcurry

I think it got destroyed after the show ended.


----------



## DGnetiks

rcurry said:


> I think it got destroyed after the show ended.



How did you cut the globe? I've tried a couple things and I'm just cracking it...


----------



## laurlaur121

DGnetiks said:


> How did you cut the globe? I've tried a couple things and I'm just cracking it...



I used a Dremel and a fiberglass cutoff wheel. I didn't have too much issue with it cracking. vFor drilling holes and stuff I jsut went very slow and didn't have any issues.


----------



## rcurry

I used a variable speed dremmel with a plastic cutting disk. I set it to a medium slow speed and went slow.


----------



## Deneá

I was needing to know an estimate of the finished product. Also how is the sound, the actor will have a ear piece mic. Currently Props Master for this production & I would love any info you would be willing to give me. I would like to get the lowest price if I can. Ty


----------



## lwinters630

Deneá said:


> I was needing to know an estimate of the finished product. Also how is the sound, the actor will have a ear piece mic. Currently Props Master for this production & I would love any info you would be willing to give me. I would like to get the lowest price if I can. Ty


Here is a pic from our last show. I don't know the cost though


----------



## LJW

rcurry said:


> The fan is necessary. It does help the actor to get some air. I used a 16 inch globe. I used liquid soap rubbed inside the globe to reduce fogging. The base is a 12 inch sonotube cut to fit the shoulders. The gas canisters are 4 inch cardboard tubes with plastic Christmas ornament globes glued to each end.View attachment 8321



HOW DID YOU FASTEN THE GLOBE TO THE SONOTUBE??


----------



## Van

LJW said:


> HOW DID YOU FASTEN THE GLOBE TO THE SONOTUBE??


 Epoxy is one of the best ways to connect two different materials. With Sonotube it's always important to remember that it's outside and inside are covered with a waxy to allow it to be removed easily when used with Concrete. Anytime you want to paint, adhere to or treat Sonotube you need to sand the area where you will be making the connection or applying the paint or it won't stick.


----------



## LJW

Van said:


> Epoxy is one of the best ways to connect two different materials. With Sonotube it's always important to remember that it's outside and inside are covered with a waxy to allow it to be removed easily when used with Concrete. Anytime you want to paint, adhere to or treat Sonotube you need to sand the area where you will be making the connection or applying the paint or it won't stick.


Thanks - But since there is so little surface area of the sonotube edge that touches the globe, I'm concerned it will not hold up to 6 performances. Especially since the dentist has quite a bit of movement throughout the scene.


----------



## Van

LJW said:


> Thanks - But since there is so little surface area of the sonotube edge that touches the globe, I'm concerned it will not hold up to 6 performances. Especially since the dentist has quite a bit of movement throughout the scene.


 Even small Sonotube is 1/4" wall. That's more than enough surface area. Be sure to use a longer setting epoxy. The shorter the set time the more brittle the finished bond.


----------



## gmff

I used a face mask shield, a couple of boat bumpers, some tubing and a couple of fitting. Hot glued those things together and had it.


----------

